

Show HN: emotions.com MVP - anonymous network for sharing & support - elmcitylabs
http://emotions.com

======
elmcitylabs
Thanks for viewing. There are still a lot of kinks in our V1. Emotions.com's
goal is to be the safe place on the internet to get support and connect with
people anonymously. You can see HN partly inspired us. We'd love your feedback
on how to make this product better. :)

------
coolgeek
Although you seem to have some content, none of it seems to be newer than 18
days old. That gap seems odd.

Also, I would make new content the default, rather than top content

Good luck.

------
seanMeverett
Very cool and kudos on the idea. We built something about a year ago that's
very similar (<http://confideapp.com>). It's a place where people have talked
about suicide, sex, relationships, pain and joy. I'd be happy to chat about
what we learned in hopes you could grow something bigger that will positively
impact more people than we're able to. Happy holidays!

------
_exec
How on earth did you get your hands on this domain name :) ?

Regardless, looks though I'd suggest you take a look at coolgeek's feedback.

